# Did I screw up or is it the property owner fault for having this hazard ? watch vid



## WinnersNeverQuit (Feb 17, 2010)

Did I screw up or is it the property owner fault for having this hazard ? watch vid and you tell me .






winnersneverquit.wordpess.com

the one leg bike rider


----------



## Pabs (Aug 4, 2007)

It's very unclear from your video what's going on. Whose property is this? Did you have a right to be on it? Did the owner have a right to keep people like you out from behind the fence?


----------



## Circusjunk (Aug 20, 2004)

Interesting , Hope you not seriously hurt.

Before making a judgment. a couple of questions 

1) Whose land is it ? 
2) I saw some signs as you were riding in, what do they say ?
3) have you ever ridden there before ? B) gone through this way before ? 
4) are Mt. bikers welcome there ?


----------



## Oatbag (Jun 25, 2010)

Sign seems to say "Restricted Area - Keep Out - No Trespassing - No Public Access."


----------



## sweaty yeti (Aug 18, 2010)

I saw the Border Patrol early in the vid. Whose land was that? There clearly is a road across, but the fence is clearly there as well (albeit smashed down at that particular area) Probly a lot of illegal traffic in the area and the BP uses that part to access the land. I know that a lot of Ranchers give them permission to cross onto their property to catch illegals but that doesn't mean anybody can cross the fences.


----------



## ski_adk (May 10, 2009)

I see that the white sign at 2:23 says "Private Property". Personally, if I didn't know where I was, I would have stopped, read the sign and gone back the way I came.


----------



## DanMach86 (Aug 30, 2008)

*What?*

I generally try to be nice, but you are a moron.

"Why was there barb wire across the ground?" TO KEEP YOU OUT.

Secondly, always check the ground for barbwire between cattle fences. I saw the frigen wire in that crappy ass video you posted 3 seconds before you passed it.

Third, no its not the property owners fault. Heres a hint CHAMP:

If you are passing through a gate and barb wire stops you? YOU SHOULDN'T OF PASSED THROUGH IT.

****. His fault? No. Its your fault for being a frigen moron.:madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Darwin's theory should have taken effect for sure .


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

It looks like you rode through an obvious fence. Past a private property sign.

Judging by the wording of your post title, I'd guess that you are considering suing the landowner. Here's what that is likely to accomplish:

- You'll look silly in court because there is video evidence of you trespassing on private property. I have a copy and will gladly provide it to any defense lawyer who wants to see it.

- That landowner will likely take stronger steps to keep mountain bikers off his land. He may have been turning a blind eye to trespassers in the past but that will end after he goes to court.

- Other landowners in the area who may have been allowing mountain bikers access to their land will stop.

- You will become a pariah across North America like this guy. Most people who have been riding for a while know and hate him for the damage he has done to the cause of mountain biking. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=94065

Thousands of miles of mountain bike trails have NOT been built because of people like him. Landowners and bike clubs can't afford the liability insurance.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Whiners never quit.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

s0ckeyeus said:


> Whiners never quit.


 ..


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

The Ambush??


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

You screwed up.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

HamfisT said:


> The Ambush??


And the sequel , The Trespass .


----------



## Garagemonkey (Jul 14, 2009)

WinnersNeverQuit said:


> Did I screw up or is it the property owner fault for having this hazard ?


Hey, thanks man. I needed a good laugh this morning.

Maybe next time you can Vimeo yourself ordering a Starbucks Frufrumochochino and walking out without paying for it. Then post up wondering if security is at fault for tackling you in the parking lot.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm wondering who to blame for all the trees and rocks that are always in my path.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

A little personal responsibility goes a long way. The world shouldn't have to be catered to your bad judgement or hurt feelings.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

.............


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Jesus talk about doing anything for people to visit his blog. you were going so slow I was not sure you were not even walking your bike and you hit a fence which was obviously down? 

fail

Edit: to be fair I re watched it for the "shadow over the fence" lol not even close pal.


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

You obviously weren't paying enough attention to where you were going and rode your bike into a low fence.

The landowner didn't make you ride your bike into his fence.

Your fault.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Just be happy you didnt stuff your helmet into the ground and inject that ipod into your head. Someone mentioned iBrain, you almost did it!


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

O.K. first off, it's too bad that people feel the immediate need to be so nasty when they are responding to your question - although, in saying that, I am onboard with the overall consensus. The name calling is really unnecessary though.

If you're interested, here is my opinion (since you asked). It took me a while but I managed to pause your video right after you fell so I was able to read the sign that says _Private Property_. Clearly the fence was damaged and a hazard but there were at least 2 other signs that were passed which probably stated the same thing. Personally, I don't know how the laws work in the U.S. (I am in Canada) but it would seem to me that this one falls (no pun intended) on you.

But, like here in Canada, I'm sure there are many "_good_" lawyers out there who could skew this in your favour but I sincerely hope you wouldn't stoop to that level. Nothing good would come of it. Falling sucks but it's part of mountain biking. It's just the way it is.

As a side note; I also took a few minutes to check out the 3rd video in your account (maybe some others should too) and I'd just like to say that you are very inspiring. Really cool - seriously. Very cool too for Race Face to help you out like that, bro. Keep riding and enjoy as many miles as you can. Be out in the open air and forget about the courtroom - it's stuffy in there!

Ska!


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

*Viral video???*



WinnersNeverQuit said:


> the one leg bike rider


I'll give you props for riding with a handicap---I didn't notice this line at first and was wondering in the video why in the hell you would have been riding with one platform and one clipless pedal. I suppose this is why bunny-hoping the downed fence wasn't an option. What exactly took you down??? It almost looks like you fell down on purpose!?!?

But if you posted this to get attention to your up-for-sale blog site; fail...EPIC FAIL


----------



## notflippant (Aug 30, 2010)

That's why our small claims court is so awesome.- you'll probably win.
dont let all them nay-sayers on mtbr durring the day get u down. (they should get a job)


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Middle of nowhere restricted property, trespassing signs, barbed wire and you're wondering if the landowner is at fault. Living proof that there's no shortage of stupidity in the world.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

pliebenberg said:


> But if you posted this to get attention to your up-for-sale blog site; fail...EPIC FAIL


He just forgot the 'r' in wordpress.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

pliebenberg said:


> ... What exactly took you down??? ......


My guess is that his non-functional leg which he rests on his left crank arm (watch his other video) caught one of the slightly elevated wires and stopped him dead in his tracks.


----------



## Dainbramage91 (Jul 19, 2010)

No way, this has got to be staged.

You tresspassed onto gated property (yes the gate was open, but if a front door of a house is open you don't just walk in). That'll get you shot in alot of places.

I guess common sense is not so common.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

*Optometrist*



s0ckeyeus said:


> He just forgot the 'r' in wordpress.


Aaaah...so right! I reduce my judgement to just plain fail; not epic.

A trip to an optometrist may be in order---if we viewers can see the obstacle plainly in a helmet cam video, so too should have the rider.

Yeah, in a court of law he may have a leg to stand on (bad pun sorry); A fence needs to be in good repair or it should be removed. In the court of public opinion a case like this only furthers the distrust of the legal system. _*"of the lawyers by the lawyers for the lawyers"*_


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Please do not encourage the Op from the Republic of californistan to further degrade this country with a BS lawsuit when he obviously blatantly rode across looking to do just that.


----------



## mtbikernc69 (Mar 23, 2004)

There's a guy named Benson around these parts that's missing his leg from the knee down. Coolest dude you ever met. Rides the meanest wheelies you ever saw and brings a grill, beer and BBQ wherever he rides! Top that Captain.:yawn:


----------



## Jbaysurfer (Aug 22, 2009)

Blurr said:


> Please do not encourage the Op from the Republic of californistan to further degrade this country with a BS lawsuit when he obviously blatantly rode across looking to do just that.


Please do not encourage the dillholes who move themselves and their famililes to our state en mass for work and recreational opportunities, while denigrating all 34 million of us at every opportunity as though we are NOT American. Sorry for this outburst, but I'm pretty f'in sick of reading this crap on the net, while the same people will eagerly brag on facebook with pictures of their CA vacations, and jump at a heartbeat when given an opportunity to relocate here.

All that aside, I agree that nobody should be encouraging this guy to file yet another frivolous lawsuit in a society where the legal industry has become more corrupt, bloated and powerful then any of our forefathers could have imagined.

Ethics matter. Frivilous lawsuits are unethical. If you knowingly trespassed, the culpability is your own. If you ignore these facts and try to manipulate the system just because some ambulance chaser will take the case, you are not an inspiration, you're a fraud.


----------



## cutthroat (Mar 2, 2004)

Sue Tony Ellsworth.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Jbaysurfer said:


> Please do not encourage the dillholes who move themselves and their famililes to our state en mass for work and recreational opportunities, while denigrating all 34 million of us at every opportunity as though we are NOT American. Sorry for this outburst, but I'm pretty f'in sick of reading this crap on the net, while the same people will eagerly brag on facebook with pictures of their CA vacations, and jump at a heartbeat when given an opportunity to relocate here.


 Worked in your State a couple of different times, nothing impressive on any scale, any attempt you had at good weather and outdoor activities has been ruined by insane politics helping to lead the way to endless corruption, many being set by the standard of stoooopid bloated law suits which encase you did not know, governments actually get a big chunk of. Also it seems that most of the Cali D bags have moved up here bringing their twisted views of America and the outdoors with them, Im happy to stay out of your state, please take yours back there, thank you.


> All that aside, I agree that nobody should be encouraging this guy to file yet another frivolous lawsuit in a society where the legal industry has become more corrupt, bloated and powerful then any of our forefathers could have imagined.
> 
> Ethics matter. Frivilous lawsuits are unethical. If you knowingly trespassed, the culpability is your own. If you ignore these facts and try to manipulate the system just because some ambulance chaser will take the case, you are not an inspiration, you're a fraud.


This now this part of your statement is very well stated, and I will add to this by saying it further degrades mtn bike opportunities for us and further increases a negative Image of us.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

How many sets of mtb tracks are in the frame around 3:24?


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

*Sorry Frank...*

It's just that we're a sarcastic bunch around here, and when we "smell blood in the water"...

I finally read your "about me" and again give you respect! (and the benefit of doubt that you did not "stage" the crash)

You should try and rig that LH crank so it doesn't dangle down like that---maybe somebody here can come up with a positive suggestion? (maybe a pedal centered on the BB spindle would be the ticket?

And...you might try contacting the land owner and politely tell him that he has a fence down---even anonymously if you don't want a confrontation, you may find out whether or not you should even be riding there.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

your fault without a doubt.


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

If you would have gone to the second entrance, it looks like you would have been otay. 

Definitely sucks that you got tangled up and fell, but I wouldn't go causing a stink over it. However, I'd be for taking my _revenge_ out on that crap with some wire cutters when I passed by there again. That looked like it hurt! :madmax:


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

Props to you for getting out and getting it done.
My thoughts are that your free crank-arm is at least partly to blame, not Race Face, just that there is a flaw to the setup.
Anytime there are hazards, you need to be able to keep your cranks level or horizontal to avoid the exact thing that happened to you. Sometimes all you need do is catch your pedal on a rock and down you go. Riding around with your left leg all the way down is asking for trouble, and you found some.
I think you would be better off with a pedal attached (by an adapter or new threads cut) directly to the bottom bracket, without a crank-arm.
At least get a shorter crank!
And why the rear tire on the front?


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Darwin's theory should have taken effect for sure .


Lol.... I would have stopped and picked up my bike over the barbed wire.....FN Idiot award goes to the OP!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

it dosen´t matter if is private property, the fence was to low you can pass it waking and even ride over it maybe you get only a flat tire, you screw up, sorry dude.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Can't fault the guy for not walking over the fence since he's only got one leg, but it's still his fault because the place was clearly posted as private property. Whether a lawyer might find a case somewhere is a separate issue altogether. In a question of responsibility, that falls upon the OP.

Maybe not be much the landowner can do about the fence if Border Patrol insists upon having access for law enforcement activities.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Lawfully riding there or not, should the landowner be responsible for clearing all "obstructions" so theres a clear path for all "mountain" bikers?


----------



## amishscum (Nov 12, 2006)

A man with a watch like that doesn't necessarily have a passport problem.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

why were you taping this anyways?


----------



## PVR (Oct 29, 2006)

Boy, the OP sure has a lot of reading to do in response to his post huh?

Wonder if he'll be back to respond?


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Editing this post cause i didnt know you were riding with the power of only one leg. Great job and keep it up. 

As far as the fence, i think its your fault. Dont sweat it, just keep riding.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

That there is a prime example of why ppl are moving towards the 29er.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

NateHawk said:


> Can't fault the guy for not walking over the fence since he's only got one leg, but it's still his fault because the place was clearly posted as private property. Whether a lawyer might find a case somewhere is a separate issue altogether. In a question of responsibility, that falls upon the OP.
> 
> Maybe not be much the landowner can do about the fence if Border Patrol insists upon having access for law enforcement activities.


In my province, almost any attempt to discourage trespass is considered due diligence. A fence or a sign or a ditch no matter how run down they are, are enough to indemnify the landowner.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

To me, after seeing the post on the left bent down a an extreme angle, prudence would have dictated a more cautious approach.
However, your video titled "untitled" is very inspirational, as someone mentioned earlier. Good work.
Nice bike too.


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

I have a feeling he didn't get the responses he was hoping for.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

chris1911 said:


> I have a feeling he didn't get the responses he was hoping for.


...But the attention he was....


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

lidarman said:


> ...But the attention he was....


Yep , successful troll .


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

Mike Gager said:


> why were you taping this anyways?


+1

Seems like a very strange place to be dragging a vid cam around just to record a "road ride" on private property.

If you turn it up really loud and play it backwards, you can distinctly hear, " Cut/Wrap, thanks kid; that's perfect for my new commercial ! Send me the bill and we can sue for 1mil, but you'll only get 100 grand "

If the OP is trying to make a statement about accessibility issues for the handicapped, it's a "fail" as well. Unless his eyesight is worse than his bike handling skills, there's no point in showing all the no trespassing signs prior to the "accident".


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I like how Frank keeps looking both ways down the road, then just continues on his way after once he catches his breath. 

I'm sure the following occurred. This is my DEEP and ELABORATE CONSPIRACY THEORY ON THIS....

--Frank left his camera on for whatever reason and filmed this, regardless of intent for this video. Some people leave them on....Or forget.

--He thought he could run over the barbed wire but found like I did once, it's springy...and when you compress it with your front wheel, it bounces back and catches your pedal. As many of you know, Frank has a bum leg on a freewheeling crankarm that is always down---so he was guaranteed to catch that wire. 

-He crashed and composed himself, checking the bike and left. It's all real.

-Later he discovered this video and thought how funny it would be to deadpan post this on mtbr as a liability issue question, knowing it would stir the pot.


----------



## cannonballtrail (Sep 14, 2004)

As property owner direct on the border here in NM, I try to be fair to everyone that trespasses like giving illegals a bit of food and water before calling the border patrol or watching out for crossers with heat stroke and dehydration. BUT, should I ever catch you riding an Ellsworth with no regard to our land you can expect a round or two in your arsh. Do you think you're special because you have an Ellsworth? If you were in your zone on a 29er in this heat I might even offer you a beer, but you are clearly a moron.


----------



## Jbaysurfer (Aug 22, 2009)

Blurr said:


> Worked in your State a couple of different times, nothing impressive on any scale, any attempt you had at good weather and outdoor activities has been ruined by insane politics helping to lead the way to endless corruption, many being set by the standard of stoooopid bloated law suits which encase you did not know, governments actually get a big chunk of. Also it seems that most of the Cali D bags have moved up here bringing their twisted views of America and the outdoors with them, Im happy to stay out of your state, please take yours back there, thank you.
> 
> This now this part of your statement is very well stated, and I will add to this by saying it further degrades mtn bike opportunities for us and further increases a negative Image of us.


How politics affected your enjoyment of the weather and recreational opportunities in CA is beyond me. I don't talk politics when I'm riding, and no liberal made me pay a tax to access my local trail this morning.

I was kinda hoping to hear that you just don't like the politics but were open minded about the fact that every individual deserves consideration on their own merit, but you make it pretty clear here that where a person happens to live is grounds for you to prejudge them, so obviously my hope was misplaced.

D bags reside, and originate from every state in the union, CA doesn't have a monopoly on them.

More F-d up then frivolous lawsuits in this country is the people who think they can paint half the population with the same brush and hate them accordingly. Partisan politics is a real downer. I'd rather not be a Hutu OR a Tutsi, TYVM.

I like your parting shot...you'll stay out of my state? Right...just like you did when your job opportunity presented itself? Also, you may be unaware since your world is so black and white, but I didn't arrange for any D-bags to come to your state. In fact I generally avoid d-bags at all cost, which is why...

That's my last post on the subject, hope I haven't ruined the thread for everyone else.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Jbaysurfer said:


> How politics affected your enjoyment of the weather and recreational opportunities in CA is beyond me. I don't talk politics when I'm riding, and no liberal made me pay a tax to access my local trail this morning.
> 
> I was kinda hoping to hear that you just don't like the politics but were open minded about the fact that every individual deserves consideration on their own merit, but you make it pretty clear here that where a person happens to live is grounds for you to prejudge them, so obviously my hope was misplaced.
> 
> ...


Obviously you have missed where california has set the stage on nearly every level of crazy law suits and laws within America Which is why it has garnered the reputation of being the "republic of Kalifornistan" and other crazy names, does it have the monopoly? Of course not, but the rest has already been said.

Enjoy the sunshine, that is about all you have left.


----------



## ktm300 (Aug 7, 2006)

"Blurr rambles
...Obviously you have missed where california has set the stage on nearly every level of crazy law suits and laws within America Which is why it has garnered the reputation of being the "republic of Kalifornistan" and other crazy names, does it have the monopoly?"


Dude, you need to swap the tinfoil for a helmet. "republic of Kalifornistan", how fresh, did you make that up?

I'm not from Cali, and I'm offended.

It must suck hating half your fellow Americans.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

ktm300 said:


> "Blurr rambles
> ...Obviously you have missed where california has set the stage on nearly every level of crazy law suits and laws within America Which is why it has garnered the reputation of being the "republic of Kalifornistan" and other crazy names, does it have the monopoly?"
> 
> Dude, you need to swap the tinfoil for a helmet. "republic of Kalifornistan", how fresh, did you make that up?
> ...


Yea shame on me for staying informed. You should try it, then maybe we would not be having this conversation, or keep your head in the sand, I am however confident that later will prevail.


----------



## ktm300 (Aug 7, 2006)

"Blurr... Yea shame on me for staying informed."

Someone once said, 'A little learning is a dangerous thing;...'

"I am however confident that later will prevail."

Say no more.


Back to the topic, the OP did screw up and is solely responsible for the crash. But he gets some credit for riding with one leg.


----------



## Jbaysurfer (Aug 22, 2009)

Agreed KTM300...with pretty much all of it.

Cheers


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

LOL...Frank's screwing with your head.....

Bonk in the head...ring ring!


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

cannonballtrail said:


> As property owner direct on the border here in NM, I try to be fair to everyone that trespasses like giving illegals a bit of food and water before calling the border patrol or watching out for crossers with heat stroke and dehydration. BUT, should I ever catch you riding an *Ellsworth *with no regard to our land you can expect a round or two in your arsh. Do you think you're special because you have an Ellsworth? If you were in your zone on a 29er in this heat I might even offer you a beer, but you are clearly a moron.


Gold!

 :thumbsup:


----------



## metaljim (Apr 22, 2009)

Blurr said:


> Yea shame on me for staying informed.


LOL this guy!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

if i run into a tree can i sue the planet (or maybe just al gore)?


----------



## MTP (Mar 31, 2004)

Okay, a few questions:

1. How loudly were the Border Patrol agents laughing?

2. What was all that grunting and groaning?? 

3. Were you walking or riding? Couldn't tell from the speed.

4. Why all the heavy breathing? Sounded like a, well, never mind...

5. Why do you ride an Ellsworth?

6. Are you an illegal alien? 

Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

Have yet to hear back from the OP. He probably killed himself after all the nasty replies. People should be more tolerant of dumb questions on here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

It looks like other bike tyre tracks are on the ground. So clearly other people do ride there and the owner of the property has given permission for mountain bikers to ride there. Maybe not but either way I wouldn't go making a fuss about it, sheit happens.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

vindiggitydog said:


> Have yet to hear back from the OP. He probably killed himself after all the nasty replies. People should be more tolerant of dumb questions on here.:thumbsup:


No. He'll be back. He always comes back.


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

OMG, you are actually questioning whose fault this is? What in the world were you doing, texting or something not to notice five strips of barbed wire on the ground. If I were the property owner and were to see this, I would laugh my azz off! Thanks for this mornings laugh.:thumbsup:


----------



## metaljim (Apr 22, 2009)

MTP said:


> 2. What was all that grunting and groaning??
> 
> 4. Why all the heavy breathing? Sounded like a, well, never mind...


I was wondering that as well. The guy has one leg, so maybe he was having a hard time getting back up, but that fall was still as walking speed. Hardly much of a crash at all. Maybe the stem got him in the nuts and he's way out of shape?


----------



## magallon956 (Sep 9, 2010)

does not look like a place to be riding to me


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Good entertainment right there...

if you listen real close *I think you can hear *the Board Patrol laughing...

OP, work on the climbing skills Dude!!!


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Joel. said:


> It looks like other bike tyre tracks are on the ground


That's because the OP kept riding over the wire until it snagged his crank


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

metaljim said:


> I was wondering that as well. The guy has one leg, so maybe he was having a hard time getting back up, but that fall was still as walking speed. Hardly much of a crash at all. Maybe the stem got him in the nuts and he's way out of shape?


I must confess to having fallen,, and while not life threatening, sounding much like the OP while dis-entangling myself from the bike and bushes. Some of us have no business being on a bike,(uncoordinated, overweight, type one diabetic) yet still we ride. But for this there is ridicule instead of admiration. 
I am not suggesting the land owner to be at fault, just that Y'all are a bunch of heartless bastards.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

Kudos to the OP for overcoming a tremendous disability.... 

But F him for wanting to blame a land owner for something that was clearly his own fault....

Take some responsibility.


----------



## DHinFool (Mar 21, 2004)

Blurr said:


> Worked in your State a couple of different times, nothing impressive on any scale


hahaha...You're right, nothing impressive about California at all...haha. You pretty much lost all credibility with that statement. We do have plenty of issues in California, but "nothing impressive on any scale"...that is clearly a well though out statement.

Glad to hear you will not be visiting us.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

LWright said:


> I am not suggesting the land owner to be at fault, just that Y'all are a bunch of heartless bastards, not that that is a bad thing.


You'll have to be more specific, "Y'all" to me would be everyone who reads your post or at least everyone who replied to this thread.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

I DID like the part of the video where there is definitely some masochistic "getting off" pleasure; an unexpected period of joy not far from authorities and getting arrested-
Good job, no fault for success.


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

Bwaaa haa haa haa haa...... FAIL


----------



## metaljim (Apr 22, 2009)

LWright said:


> I must confess to having fallen,, and while not life threatening, sounding much like the OP while dis-entangling myself from the bike and bushes. Some of us have no business being on a bike,(uncoordinated, overweight, type one diabetic) yet still we ride. But for this there is ridicule instead of admiration.
> I am not suggesting the land owner to be at fault, just that Y'all are a bunch of heartless bastards, not that that is a bad thing.


HTFU


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Mate, I'm sorry to see that you came unstuck.

I think that you might win if you proceeded with legal action.

The land owner failed to maintain a safe passage. They also failed to maintain the perimeter of the property in a sound and safe manner.

You were not given a fair indication that you were entering unsafe ground. Sure, there was a sign that indicated 'Private Property, No Entry' but your eye level and direction of vision wasn't where the poorly maintained sign was and should have been.

Screw the arse off the dude Mate. All property owners have an obligation the keep their property safe. Unexpected events do not exclude property owners from negligence.

If you come onto my property to rob me, and you trip on my new steps and are injured on the steps that I'm currently building, I've created a man trap whether I have intended to make my steps a man trap or not. There is no difference from this example, to what happened to you. 

Go for it Mate. I liked the footage, it was well suffered. Have a chat to a no-win no-fee lawyer ... anxiety and post traumatic stress Mate, totally shocking and affecting, that is what is ruining your life ... this trauma has to be worth at least two new Foss inner tubes. They don't puncture when you run over barbed wire.

Warren.


----------



## gsxr1 (Jun 2, 2009)

the world has gone mad. 

The US has a (Media) reputation for suing everyone in sight . This kind of backs the accusation up. 
Hey. I heard yesterday that Britney Spears body guard is suing her for wearing see through underwear in front of him... Holy ****!!!!!!!! Sexual harassment. Give me a break.
100% TRUE 


why not just pick your arse of the ground and get on with your life. And look where you are going the next time.


----------



## lamb (Sep 18, 2008)

Wild Wassa said:


> Mate, I'm sorry to see that you came unstuck.
> 
> I think that you might win if you proceeded with legal action.
> 
> ...


I smell sarcasm........I hope!


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Wild Wassa said:


> Mate, I'm sorry to see that you came unstuck.
> 
> I think that you might win if you proceeded with legal action.
> 
> ...


I guess you might be technically right, I'm nota lawyer, but it represents something I despise most about an event which is possible in our culture. The guy burgling my house hurt on my steps or the McDonalds hot coffee suit (settled for somewhere between $2.86 million to $640,000). It is just wrongheaded. It seems that we have to protect everyone. After all we are not all bright enough or observant enough, or paying attention enough to heed warnings, regard considerations of safety, or respect property limits. Even if such a move was calculated to appear as described our laws could be used to leverage judgement.

There is such a huge disconnect with this thread. There was signage all over the place and he rode over downed barbed wire for crissakes. It is foolish on the face of it. I wonder if the OPO is using this to flesh-out a defense in service of a large legal settlement or just jerking a chain or using us as a sociology project. In any event I think he is using us poorly.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

lamb said:


> I smell sarcasm........I hope!


Lamb, yes you did because Foss inner tubes can be punctured.

The odour that you smell, is possibly a burning smell. A puncture to Foss inner tube can be simply repaired just by heating the inner tube with a cigarette lighter and pinching the membrane around the hole, with your finger tips.

If you burn your finger tips while pinching the still hot membrane ... please do not sue me. You should have known to use your Leatherman pliers and not your fingers on the hot acrylic. I learn from my mistakes.

Warren.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Subscribed because this made me LMAO  and no time to reply right now.


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

OP'ers is a d'ouche for what he did, a double d'ouche for posting this.


----------



## TomactypeX (Aug 8, 2010)

LMFAO-- property owner's fault for having a hazard? The signs give you all the information you need. The guy is trying to keep people off of his property. Apparently it worked.

Props on your other videos though.


----------



## EMFC (Aug 22, 2004)

That is why I walk over that wire there


----------



## jonathan_sykes81 (Feb 4, 2007)

I ride this area very often, I live within 10 minutes(20 by trail). I really don't know how to respond to this. Are you serious? Really? WTF? There are about 3-4 barbed wires running accross the ground, I usually just lift the tire as I'm crossing it. You should try looking where the "f" your going. And regarding the land issue, to my knowledge(sea lawyer by way of Border Patrol and Rangers), the land is public(BLM) and we are allowed to ride there via public recreation easement laws. I know for a fact the BP guys like us(at least most of us) because we are an extension of their eyes and ears.


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

I also ride that trail at least one a week for years, don't undertand how you fell since the wires are on the ground, just lift front tire, never known of anyone had any issue with it, I only hope that because your f&^* up it won't affect everyone else that ride there on a regular basis.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

jonathan_sykes81 said:


> I ride this area very often, I live within 10 minutes(20 by trail). I really don't know how to respond to this. Are you serious? Really? WTF? There are about 3-4 barbed wires running accross the ground, I usually just lift the tire as I'm crossing it. You should try looking where the "f" your going. And regarding the land issue, to my knowledge(sea lawyer by way of Border Patrol and Rangers), the land is public(BLM) and we are allowed to ride there via public recreation easement laws. I know for a fact the BP guys like us(at least most of us) because we are an extension of their eyes and ears.


Please to satisfy my curiosity. What's the story with the "Private Property" sign and the fence?

My response was based on what looked like the OP riding past a private property sign over a partially broken fence.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

What? OP never got back to us. Hmmmmm. Ima go ride into Donald Trumps mailbox now.


----------



## N8! (Jan 28, 2006)

WinnersNeverQuit said:


> Did I screw up or is it the property owner fault for having this hazard ? watch vid and you tell me .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

^^^^

Couldn't have said it better myself. To the OP, quit being such a litigious prick.


----------



## Broke That (May 1, 2007)

I just scanned the thread looking to see if this guy came back to say anything...
I guess not.

:nono:


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Broke That said:


> I just scanned the thread looking to see if this guy came back to say anything...


After one of the most hapless attempts of all time to cross into the United States, the Border Patrol picked him up and threw him back over the fence. They didn't have to lift him very high to clear that fence.

Warren.


----------



## epicwarrior (Jan 13, 2009)

To the OP: I genuinely feel bad about your disability and commend you for your drive and determination. But judging on how you previously posted the exact same thread (not this one) on 10 different forums looking for kudos tells me that you may be down on yourself and have become an attention whore. What you are trying to do on this thread is truly despicable. Many of us on here have already lost access to our favorite trails and due a few members of our community we have gained somewhat of a bad rep. Your intentions will no doubt have a very negative impact on how other perceive us. You need to get over it already or find another sport.


----------



## Rock Surf (Aug 28, 2010)

Wasn't this thread called ambush or somethin like that? Can we recycle this one already?:yesnod:


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I really have to applaud the excellent grunting and groaning in the video. 
Next time, I suggest adding some verbalization as well:
Uh ugh, grr, mm, ugh,
What the hell?
arrgh, uh grr, uh,
Barbed wire! $hit! 
grr, uhh,
Friggin land owner!
gu, brrrm lufghh,
disguised as shadows!
$hit! grumph, uh, gr, .......


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

OP: Take your licks and keep on going (and keep your eyes open). Nobody to blame here.

Should I blame the forest service for not removing the rock that caught my pedal too?

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/156311/l/


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

jhazard said:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/156311/l/


 

Was that you? I couldn't see what, if anything, caused you to go down.

The title reminds me of Homer Simpson

"Why do things that happen to stupid people keep happening to me?"


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Trail Ninja said:


> Was that you? I couldn't see what, if anything, caused you to go down.
> 
> The title reminds me of Homer Simpson
> 
> "Why do things that happen to stupid people keep happening to me?"


I was ambushed!!!! 

Yep - 'twas me. Just as I was getting "ready" to go, my left pedal clipped a rock hidden by some ferns or something on the left side. (It was just beginning a downward stroke which caused it to catch). I've ridden this trail all summer and never saw it before.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Trail Ninja said:


> Was that you? I couldn't see what, if anything, caused you to go down.
> 
> The title reminds me of Homer Simpson
> 
> "Why do things that happen to stupid people keep happening to me?"


whew good thing your camera was ok.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Blurr said:


> whew good thing your camera was ok.


I saw that. The first thing he checked.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Trail Ninja said:


> I saw that. The first thing he checked.


Priorities :thumbsup:


----------



## Oatbag (Jun 25, 2010)

I have been dry heaving from chest impact and feeling dizzy while checking to see if my bike was okay after a crash.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

How many hits does it take for a dead horse to be considered beaten?


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

s0ckeyeus said:


> How many hits does it take for a dead horse to be considered beaten?


about 111 posts it seems


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

s0ckeyeus said:


> How many hits does it take for a dead horse to be considered beaten?


Not reading them? We're way past the OP and on to something else.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

jhazard said:


> OP: Take your licks and keep on going (and keep your eyes open). Nobody to blame here.
> 
> Should I blame the forest service for not removing the rock that caught my pedal too?
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/156311/l/


That is grounds for a lawsuit. Sue the trail builders that did not remove the rock. Sue the guy in front of you for not warning you. Sue the pedal maker for not making the pedal more rock resistant. Sue the bike mfg for making your bike and getting you outside to ride in the wods and fall like that. Could have killed yourself there.

:thumbsup:


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

right on!


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

the-one1 said:


> That is grounds for a lawsuit. Sue the trail builders that did not remove the rock. Sue the guy in front of you for not warning you. Sue the pedal maker for not making the pedal more rock resistant. Sue the bike mfg for making your bike and getting you outside to ride in the wods and fall like that. Could have killed yourself there.
> 
> :thumbsup:


I blame his parents for making him go play outside. If they had sealed him in his room and put an air filter in it and fed him through a tube while his hands were surgically attached to the XBox controller, none of this would have happened.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

1.) At least what I saw in the video, that looked like one hot, boring-a$$ed ride. I'll take a spring or fall ride on Appalachian singletrack any day.

2.) My family owns more than 100 acres in Pennsylvania with more than a mile's worth a doubletrack across parts of it. This kind of stupidity :nono: is why the entire perimeter's been thoroughly posted for more than 40 years to all except family, friends, and neighbors. Virtually all larger landowners I know do same thing.


----------



## Canaan (Jan 29, 2009)

1) Summer in the extreme Southwest looks a little bit different than spring or fall in the Appalachias, but most people here have trails close to suburban areas that they get to ride year 'round, so that's a pretty good trade-off;

2) Couldn't agree with you more -- it's goofs like the OP that get trails shut down for everyone.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

Canaan said:


> 1) Summer in the extreme Southwest looks a little bit different than spring or fall in the Appalachias, but most people here have trails close to suburban areas that they get to ride year 'round so that's a pretty good trade-off;
> 
> 2) Couldn't agree with you more -- it's goofs like the OP that get trails shut down for everyone.


True - winters here not so good compared to that wonderful Cali winter sunshine.


----------

